# Anybody Tried Making iPad Cashboxes?



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's a link to an interesting article by the New York Times% on how iPads are being used in place of point-of-sale cash registers. While the numbers can be crunched in in the pad, they still need a stand for it and a place to lock up the cash. This is where woodworkers are stepping in. A company linked to in the NYT article is already selling boxes with their card reader service-at $750 to $1500 apiece. I'm not really set up to do this sort of thing myself right now, but I thought some of you guys might find the idea of interest. I would suspect that after a little design work and a prototype or two an enterprising jock could add a lucrative sideline to his business.

I imagine there are a number of variations that could be created, starting from a simple wooden lecturn-stand for the tablet. A key lockable box is easy enough. I printer stand might be worked in, but that could go on the side, I suppose. Anyway, it's an idea.


----------

